# portupgrade starting to miss library dependancies?



## KernelPanic (Apr 14, 2009)

A recent attempt to upgrade the nvidia-driver resulted in this amusing/annoying event:


```
--->  Upgrading 'nvidia-driver-180.29' to 'nvidia-driver-180.44' (x11/nvidia-driver)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver'
===>  Cleaning for libGL-7.4_1
===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-180.44
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for nvidia-driver-169.12
===>  Extracting for nvidia-driver-180.44
=> MD5 Checksum OK for NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-180.44.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-180.44.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for nvidia-driver-180.44
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for nvidia-driver-180.44
===>   nvidia-driver-180.44 depends on shared library: m.3 - found
===>   nvidia-driver-180.44 depends on shared library: GL.1 - found
===>  Configuring for nvidia-driver-180.44
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-180.44
===> src (all)
```


Further on down the line....


```
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for nvidia-driver-180.44
===>   nvidia-driver-180.44 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   nvidia-driver-180.44 depends on shared library: m.3 - found
===>   nvidia-driver-180.44 depends on shared library: GL.1 - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for GL.1 in /usr/ports/graphics/libGL
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for libGL-7.4_1
```

This of course causes portupgrade to fail because libGL is already installed and it will choke when it gets to the point where it checks for that.

So what in portupgrade detected GL.1 properly at the beginning of the upgrade, but not at the end?

To circumvent this I had to pkg_deinstall -f nvidia-driver and then run 'make all install clean' from the port directory. This has become a increasingly frequent requirement to upgrade things.

I am running FreeBSD 7.1 with the latest portupgrade/ruby and run csup and 'make fetchindex' every night.


----------



## lyuts (Apr 14, 2009)

Why don't you use portmaster?
I used to run portupgrade to upgrade my ports, but one day because of a similar problem my Xorg and KDE update failed. I don't know why but pkg_info didn't have any info on as much as 50% of my installed packages. They were corrupted, so i decided to switch to portmaster.


----------

